# Mussels Fra Diavolo



## jstarr (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm looking for some recipes for Mussels Fra Diavolo.  I already have my frozen marinara that I can use as a base, or I can start from scratch.  Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Laury (Jan 9, 2010)

This one looks pretty basic and good.

The new basics cookbook - Google Books


----------



## merstar (Jan 9, 2010)

Great reviews on this one:
Mussels Fra Diavolo - 4022 - Recipezaar


----------

